# F1 chainstay wheel clearance issues



## jslegacy (Jun 10, 2008)

I am just wondering if any one else has had issues with their F series, more specifically the F1 model of having issues with the rear wheel rubbing the chainstay?

I have done just about everything I can to prevent this from happening, tried perfectly brand new wheels, tried wheels that have been re-dished perfectly, making sure the wheels are seated properly. 

FWIW I use Conti GP4000S 700x23c tires and they always seem to rub especially with out of the saddle climbing. I am not heavy, race weight is 153, have just under 5watt/kg FTP.

The only way I am able to prevent this is by using 20C tires. Not my preferred tire width but would rather use a smaller tire than have my chainstay rubbed off. I know I am not the only person with a similar issue as I know a fellow racer up here had it and sent his frame back to Felt which they had for over 6 months before issuing a warranty frame of a F1 Sprint. Aforementioned racer was not able to even get a 25c tire to fit in at all.

SuperDave any advice? Will the new 2011 F series frames have better tolerances. 

thanks


----------



## AMike (Nov 26, 2005)

I've got a 2010 F1SL (56 cm) and noticed it's tight compared to my old Ridley, but I can still get 25c gatorskins in, and race on the same tires you're using when I'm not using my tubies. I've used both open pros and DT RR1450s, as well as Williams 38 tubulars.

Though I'm light at ~130 lbs, even under decent amounts of stress (low cadence climbing out of the saddle >320 W, >1200 W sprints) I haven't seen any sign of rubbing. Very strange, I was definitely worried about that problem. Keep us posted! Hope it gets sorted out for you.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

AMike said:


> I've got a 2010 F1SL (56 cm) and noticed it's tight compared to my old Ridley, but I can still get 25c gatorskins in, and race on the same tires you're using when I'm not using my tubies. I've used both open pros and DT RR1450s, as well as Williams 38 tubulars.
> 
> Though I'm light at ~130 lbs, even under decent amounts of stress (low cadence climbing out of the saddle >320 W, >1200 W sprints) I haven't seen any sign of rubbing. Very strange, I was definitely worried about that problem. Keep us posted! Hope it gets sorted out for you.


+1..... I'm a 215 lb. Clydesdale and ride one of my bikes is an F1 Sprint. I run 23c Conti 4000s on Velocity Deep Vs and have had no problems with it. I also noticed the tighter than usual clearance but I assumed that was just a product of having a full-fledged race bike. Definitely keep us posted on what you find out. Felt has stellar customer service so I doubt you'll have any issues if you take it to a shop and they find an issue with the rear end of your frame. Also, are you sure that it's not wheel flex that is causing this issue?


----------



## kratica (Apr 26, 2011)

I've got a 2011 F5 that's basically brand new and I just noticed this issue as well.I've barley got enough clearance and the area builds up dirt from the road that starts to make an annoying sound while riding. Did you ever hear back on this issue ? I'll post a picture soon..


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

I've run 23mm 4000's without issue on my 11 F5. I also run spec sworks 23mm wuth plenry of clearance.


----------



## Colton (Oct 31, 2002)

I have not had any issues as of yet with my F1. I'm 145 lbs. and a avid sprinter and climber. I hope you get this resolved with SuperDave.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I currently run 23mm Serfas Seca RS on my 2011 F3 (same frame as the F5, same design / different carvbon layup as F1) on DT Swiss RR465 rims. Tires as mounted measure 22mm wide at their widest point. No clearance issues at all. Looks like I could easily fit a 25mm tire, and frankly, I think there is enough room for a 28, depending on the tire.

Also ran the original 23mm Diamante (sp) Pro Light on the stock SRAM S30 Race rims without any issue. Have not measured there mounted width.

My wife's 2010 Z2 actually looks quite a bit tighter in clearance. Her bike has 23mm Rubino Pro's on Shimano RS80 rims. They measure 24mm wide as mounted.


----------

